# Come Meet My Boys



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

This is Tynan. He is a lab/st bernard (15 months). He is a huge goof ball and can always make you laugh. I had him since a puppy. Tynan & Timber are best friends.



















This is Timber. He is an anatolian shepherd (mix?) (10 months). He was my first failed foster. He was found dumped in the middle of the country and would have been eaten by bears or wolves if he hadn't been picked up by a kind soul. Someone saw Timber be literally dumped out of a car! The vet estimated his age to be 4 months then. He is now 10 months old and he can run like you wouldn't believe.



















This is Hank. He is a basset hound (going onto 5 years). I adopted him from a breeder that didn't want him anymore. He has fearfulness issues and needs a lot of confidence building training. He also has knuckling over of his front joints and he will most likely have many orthopedic problems as he gets older because of it.



















This is Dallas. He is a saint bernard/great dane mix (15 months). I just adopted him a week ago to keep Hank company while I am at work. He doesn't like to be alone, so Dallas is now his buddy.



















This is Lincoln. He is a great pyrenees/bernese mountain dog mix (2 years). He is my husbands dog (he had him before we met) He is too high energy and stubborn for my liking but I love him very much non the less.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

Great looking pack!!!!! such beautiful dogs


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Awwwws so many great pictures! Love the nose2nose shot!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a great fur family you have! They all look so happy and healthy! Thanks for sharing....


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

They look beautiful! :] What a bunch!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

GORGEOUS crew you've got there! Tynan is my favorite! He's got the sweetest face ever! Great pics!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Awwwww I love all of your dogs!! They're all very beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------

